# wormers and milking



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, I am taking care of friends farm in a few days while they go away for needed vacation, they have 7 dairy goats for me to milk. I found out today that they wormed the does a day ago (no I don't know which wormer, I can find out) My friend says I can keep the milk or strain it and put in their freezer, My question is... how long of a waiting period before milk could be used to consume when using a wormer? She did mention using equine wormer's before so it wouldn't state duration of residue in milk. She also makes soaps so she'll get her soap milk if nothing else. ~Chris


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Without knowing what she dewormed with, the withhold time can't be established. Some people here, according to previous posts, don't follow with the withholding times for certain meds, others do. I do know quest is one that you should withhold on, but I'm sorry, I don't know time lines on that. 

Cross post on goats. Good luck


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks, I'm going to error on the side of caution... 2 yrs ago I had to worm my ewes just before drying (I use their milk for cheese making) I was bummed because I couldn't use the milk after that for consumption but instead used it for soap. I don't have goats and really want to drink some in a frosty glass... I'm glad she told me thou, I was just wondering what others say about wormers and milking for consumption. I worked on a commercial dairy and now I don't drink store bought milk... I've seen too much :yuck: ~Chris


----------



## BlueRidgeGal (Sep 13, 2011)

I worm does about 3-4 weeks after kidding. I have used Safeguard and I withhold milk for 5 days after the dosing. 

About a month ago, one of the milkers came down with Coccidiosis and that medication requires a 5-day dose. I withheld milk for those 5 days plus 5 additional days. I have more than enough milk w/ other does in my herd so I played it safe with that medication (Sulmet). So many medications don't list information or dosages for goats and so I err on the side of caution.


----------

